# Unemployment rises to 6.1%



## z106 (3 Sep 2008)

http://www.rte.ie/business/2008/0903/jobless.html


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

And ... ?


----------



## z106 (3 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> And ... ?


 
Wasn't aware of teh rule.

It was put there to inform punters which could possibly lead to discussion on the topic.


----------



## joejoe (8 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Wasn't aware of teh rule.
> 
> It was put there to inform punters which could possibly lead to discussion on the topic.


 
Where do you see employment trends going in the next two years and in what sectors do you think will be most effected?

Joejoe


----------



## Jethro Tull (9 Sep 2008)

A lot of people say the figure is far higher due to backlogs in the system


----------



## ccbkd (9 Sep 2008)

joejoe said:


> Where do you see employment trends going in the next two years and in what sectors do you think will be most effected?
> 
> Joejoe


  Construction and Downhill


----------

